# 1992 LP SG Custom stolen from Graffiti's bar Toronto



## toby2 (Dec 2, 2006)

A friend had a 1992 LP SG Custom mahogany , stolen from Graffiti's bar in Toronto about 9 months ago . 3 pickups , decent shape .


----------



## toby2 (Dec 2, 2006)

bump on the stolen SG


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

Any pics?
How long do we wait for 'more info to come'?
Pics help identify more than the small 'description' provided...no ill intent meant...


----------



## toby2 (Dec 2, 2006)

The guitar was purchased new from L+M in 1992 .The owner has the original receipt and the guitar . Still missing


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

that sucks...


----------



## toby2 (Dec 2, 2006)

bump SG Custom - still missing


----------



## toby2 (Dec 2, 2006)

bump on the missing SG custom


----------



## toby2 (Dec 2, 2006)

Bump on the missing 92 SG Custom


----------



## toby2 (Dec 2, 2006)

ttt


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

Shame. Lovely guitar.


----------



## toby2 (Dec 2, 2006)

bump


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2019)

Breakin' my heart.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Just a public service reminder.

The reason this guitar was stolen was because the thief had some confidence that an asshole musician would knowingly buy stolen property.

ANYone who buys stolen property is no better than the thief.

Best of luck in recovering this one.


----------



## toby2 (Dec 2, 2006)

Bump for the missing 90's SG LP Custom


----------

